# Airport Colors!



## twinkletoes (Feb 20, 2020)

I wanted to know if anyone besides me is going to reset for a certain airport color? Since we know the airport works as the town train station/gate, I also know certain people gravitated towards certain colors in the last game. With that being said, I am going to go for the lime green color that we saw in the direct today!


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 20, 2020)

Nah. I've decided to just roll with what I get. It's more fun that way. I do really like the blue one though.


----------



## twinkletoes (Feb 20, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> Nah. I've decided to just roll with what I get. It's more fun that way. I do really like the blue one though.



Yeah, the blue is really nice! I haven't really cared in past games but I want this one to be perfect as I see myself spending so much time on it.


----------



## rezberri (Feb 20, 2020)

since i don't really have to worry about map resetting specifically for the map, i'm gonna map reset for grass, fruit (unless there's no perfect fruit), and airport colors. those are things that will stick with the map forever, and since our towns are so customizable i can see myself having the same town for many years.


----------



## mayortash (Feb 20, 2020)

I love the blue and yellow but I?m more particular about my grass shape and fruit!


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm probably going to go with orange, or brown if there is one. Or any, really. Doesn't matter too much to me.


----------



## twinkletoes (Feb 20, 2020)

rezberri said:


> since i don't really have to worry about map resetting specifically for the map, i'm gonna map reset for grass, fruit (unless there's no perfect fruit), and airport colors. those are things that will stick with the map forever, and since our towns are so customizable i can see myself having the same town for many years.



Agreed! I didn't know there were different grass patterns!

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayortash said:


> I love the blue and yellow but I’m more particular about my grass shape and fruit!



I love the blue as well, I also want cherries. So hopefully I don't spend hours resetting.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Khaelis said:


> I'm probably going to go with orange, or brown if there is one. Or any, really. Doesn't matter too much to me.



I think there will be orange! In the direct/screenshots you can see that the airplanes match the stations. When the "travel to other islands with nook miles" was mentioned you can see the player getting off of an orange airplane!


----------



## Heyden (Feb 20, 2020)

Usually I care more about the map design, but now since terraforming is a feature, I'm definitely gonna roll for the green airport. And if my town fruit is pears, then even better.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 20, 2020)

I hope we can change roof types and exteriors and not just the color.


----------



## twinkletoes (Feb 20, 2020)

Heyden said:


> Usually I care more about the map design, but now since terraforming is a feature, I'm definitely gonna roll for the green airport. And if my town fruit is pears, then even better.



Green squad!

- - - Post Merge - - -



John Wick said:


> I hope we can change roof types and exteriors and not just the color.




Same! that would be neato


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

i wouldn’t mind the blue one, but if i’m resetting for anything now, it’ll be my native fruit aha


----------



## RETSAMDET (Feb 20, 2020)

I’m hoping we can change the roof color, but if we can’t, I really want a blue one. I probably won’t reset more than about five times total, though (I need to set a limit for myself, or else I’ll never get to enjoy the game), depending on how long the intro takes. I’ll probably weigh how many of the factors I care about fall in my favor before deciding whether to reset or not (airport roof color, native fruit, grass, anything else I really care about, etc.).


----------



## The Orange (Feb 20, 2020)

In a perfect world I would like to get the green one, with pears as my native fruit. Fingers crossed for us all to get lucky on our first tries! <3


----------



## John Wick (Feb 20, 2020)

I want a purple one.


----------



## The Orange (Feb 20, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I want a purple one.



My youngest daughter would levitate with glee if purple was an option! XD


----------



## JoJoCan (Feb 20, 2020)

Probably wont bother me as to what I get, but ultimately I'll make my decision once I get the game!


----------



## Carole (Feb 20, 2020)

I like all of the airport colors that I have seen so far, so I will go with whatever I get.


----------



## Rainy Day (Feb 21, 2020)

I want yellow and peaches so I'll be resetting!


----------



## jim (Feb 21, 2020)

pink or riot!

in all seriousness though i quite like the blue. it would be strange if we weren't able to customize it down the road though.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 21, 2020)

I probably won't bother resetting for this personally. But it'd be nice if they let us change the colors at will later. They are allowing so much customization that they might.


----------



## kkfenrir (Feb 21, 2020)

I'd love to get a more muted colour, maybe brown or a forest green? But I'm guessing all the random generated options will be quite bright and colourful - so I'll just focus on getting the fruit I'd like along with some likeable villagers and a decent starting layout! :3

I'm gonna guess that most shops and special buildings will have some amount of customisation like in New Leaf and Happy Home Designer. Need me a cute little cabin-style airport!


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 21, 2020)

Blue and yellow looks really nice. Kind of want a yellow airport and oranges as my fruit, but I might not even map reset at all because of all the customisation we can do to our island eventually. We can probably upgrade our airport or recolour it at some point as well.


----------



## Mokuren (Feb 21, 2020)

I am fine as long there is no yellow airport. Blue would be nice or green ^^


----------



## jeni (Feb 21, 2020)

I like the orange, yellow and green! Unless I get blue I probably won't be resetting for the airport tho (sorry blue fans)


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 21, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I hope we can change roof types and exteriors and not just the color.




Same! I'm hoping there are more exterior choices this time ☆*:.｡. o(≧▽≦)o .｡.:*☆


----------



## Imbri (Feb 21, 2020)

I'm more interested in getting native fruit (I always seem to end up with apples or cherries, so I'd like pears this time), than the airport color, but if there's something that just looks too garish to me, I'll reset. That being said, if I get blue or green, I'd be happiest.


----------



## carackobama (Feb 21, 2020)

I won?t tbh, it doesn?t affect me that much


----------



## iExist (Feb 21, 2020)

Grass shape might only be triangles. I've looked at some screenshots and I can't see any other grass types. Tell me if I'm wrong.


----------



## MissShema (Feb 21, 2020)

Gosh I now that I will be resetting many times for the map layout and grass pattern, for fruit I'd love to have apples,pears or peaches and I'd really like my airport to be brown, green or yellow 

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheMCButterfly said:


> Grass shape might only be triangles. I've looked at some screenshots and I can't see any other grass types. Tell me if I'm wrong.



There's also a circle pattern, the square one I haven't seen yet


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 21, 2020)

Maybe. I might spend some time resetting depending on how I feel when I see it in game.


----------



## skogkyst (Feb 21, 2020)

I think I'll just stick with the airport colors that I get. At this point, location of the residential services tent/fruit will be more important to me than the airport color. I'm satisfied with all of the possibilities.


----------



## iExist (Feb 21, 2020)

Ah, good. I like the circles, personally.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Me too. My town will be quite multi-coloured, so it doesn't matter too much to me.


----------



## matchaman (Feb 22, 2020)

i think ill reset for a green or blue airport, along with a good resident services location and cherries! not fussed abt grass shape tbh


----------



## Byebi (Feb 22, 2020)

I honestly dont care hehe
Green appeals to me the least but then it would match the facility pretty well.


----------



## Ghoste (Feb 22, 2020)

I don't know if I'll reset. Maybe if I'm REALLY not feeling it in the moment but otherwise meh.


----------



## Hanami (Feb 22, 2020)

I'm not sure yet, but I'd like green or yellow!


----------



## Umbre (Feb 22, 2020)

Anyone know if a place that's screenshotted all the colors we've seen so far?


----------



## twinkletoes (Feb 22, 2020)

Umbre said:


> Anyone know if a place that's screenshotted all the colors we've seen so far?



I haven't seen a particular place with screenshots. I've just seen blue, yellow, & green so far (they're all great colors). However I'm sure they'll also be red and maybe orange airports??? - Only saying maybe because I saw an orange plane when talking about island tours and it seems the planes match their airport colors.


----------



## daffy (Feb 22, 2020)

Somehow I didn't even notice the different airport colours, but I'll likely just roll with whatever I get. It may or may not become the last straw that makes me reset my island after a while.


----------



## kalinn (Feb 22, 2020)

Umbre said:


> Anyone know if a place that's screenshotted all the colors we've seen so far?



Here's some screenshots of all the airports we've seen so far. 
https://imgur.com/a/InvAmuz



As for me, the blue is my favorite, I can't stand the green, and the others are meh. I'll probably reset for the blue airport, but I'm also very concerned that we won't be able to move the Plaza. So I want to find a good Plaza placement as well, just in case we can't move it.


----------



## twinkletoes (Feb 22, 2020)

kalinn said:


> Here's some screenshots of all the airports we've seen so far.
> https://imgur.com/a/InvAmuz
> 
> 
> ...



So there is Orange, nice! I might roll orange but the green is appealing to me.


----------



## btbt (Feb 22, 2020)

Is there a baby pink airport?.. i mean i would love it if i get it .. i am already imagining my pastel town


----------



## twinkletoes (Feb 22, 2020)

btbt said:


> Is there a baby pink airport?.. i mean i would love it if i get it .. i am already imagining my pastel town



If there was.... that may end up being my choice.


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 22, 2020)

kalinn said:


> Here's some screenshots of all the airports we've seen so far.
> https://imgur.com/a/InvAmuz


After seeing the options, I hope to get either a blue or orange one, green is (yet again) my least favorite here. However, I may not be that upset if I get a green airport if the rest (layout, town fruit etc.) works for me.


----------



## plantlover (Feb 22, 2020)

I want orange or yellow! *_*


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Feb 22, 2020)

I think I would go with any colour. To be honest I am not a huge fan of the dodos :/ especially their colour scheme.


----------



## Katie97 (Feb 22, 2020)

I really like the green one too!

From most to least favourite I would say - Blue, Green, Orange, Yellow.

Not sure if I'll reset for any of them as I don't drastically hate any of them... there may even be more colours we don't know about!


----------



## band (Feb 23, 2020)

This might be the one thing I reset for! I want either yellow or orange to contrast with the ocean and greenery


----------



## Brookie (Feb 23, 2020)

Honestly, I wish they would just let us choose our own color, or have a vast selection of colors. The basic blue, red, yellow, and green isn't going to cut it for me. I'd like teal, purple, or white.


----------



## meo (Feb 23, 2020)

Nope. Really just only plan to reset for map and pears.
I would be surprised if there isn't an airport customization like the train station had later on.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 23, 2020)

I do have a preference, but since I might reset for apples I don't think anything else will bother me.


----------



## Fey (Feb 23, 2020)

kalinn said:


> Here's some screenshots of all the airports we've seen so far.
> https://imgur.com/a/InvAmuz



Thanks for sharing that?it?s good to see them all together!

I?m happy with the choices, and will be fine with all but green. That?s 3/4 airports and 4/5 fruits that I?ll accept if I get them. Pretty good if you ask me :3


----------



## ChaosKitten (Feb 23, 2020)

Definitely blue or yellow! They match the dodo brothers and overall just look more appealing to me in the given setting. You better believe I reset in New Leaf for the train station and town hall colours so this will be no different, LOL.

At this point I am leaning more towards the blue, but I think if the rest of my requirements were met and the airport was yellow I would still be very happy. Need to be flexible or else I'll be resetting for hours. Again. ^.^;


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 23, 2020)

I came across a video, and they mentioned that there are unique items tied to the colour of your airport. They had prior information that was correct, so I think its OK to assume this is possible correct as well. 

I believe it is tied to the Nook Miles clothing you may purchase with Nook Miles. Red Airport = Red shirt, etc.


----------



## minnew (Feb 23, 2020)

I don't have a strong preference  Hoping we can switch it up though!


----------



## sierra (Feb 23, 2020)

I get what I get and I won?t throw a fit 



_The blue one is pretty cute tho _


----------



## Kristenn (Feb 23, 2020)

Apparently whatever color we choose will also be the future color of other things we will unlock. I'm not sure what color I like best yet... I love the yellow but don't know if it fits the theme I want to go with yet!


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 23, 2020)

acnl322 said:


> Apparently whatever color we choose will also be the future color of other things we will unlock. I'm not sure what color I like best yet... I love the yellow but don't know if it fits the theme I want to go with yet!



Yeah, if this is the case, I'd likely opt for a neutral colour like Brown. Hopefully there's a Brown airport!


----------



## twinkletoes (Feb 23, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I came across a video, and they mentioned that there are unique items tied to the colour of your airport. They had prior information that was correct, so I think its OK to assume this is possible correct as well.
> 
> I believe it is tied to the Nook Miles clothing you may purchase with Nook Miles. Red Airport = Red shirt, etc.



This would be a great idea!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I definitely want orange or blue now....


----------



## AlyssaAC (Feb 23, 2020)

Any of the colors is fine with me! I just don't really like resetting, so whatever I get is whatever I get. Also, doing that makes the game feel more natural to me. Resetting just kills that natural feeling and makes me feel really horrible. No offense to others though. We all do what it is we like.


----------



## RainbowGrace (Feb 23, 2020)

It hadn't even clicked with me that there were different airport colours!! I like the yellow most (though blue is alright) so that's probably what I'll aim for. But the location of resident services and the town fruit will be my biggest focus in terms of resetting!


----------



## creamyy (Feb 23, 2020)

Idk if I'd reset for it but I'm really hoping I get the teal or yellow. might reset for fruits though.


----------



## Maiana (Feb 23, 2020)

I'm hoping I get the yellow one~ it really stuck out to me more than the other colors.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 23, 2020)

I really like the blue one. It looks really good next to the ocean. I hope it get but I probably won?t reset for it and I have a feeling we might be able to change it anyways


----------



## Y_a_h_i_k_o (Feb 23, 2020)

I'm not sure I like one of these colors more than another... just, I hate the blue one. For me, it's too "bright". I think I have a tiny preference for the green and the orange ones ! 
I should reset for that more than for grass pattern or fruit ; depending of my theme, color could ruin everything. Yes, haha, for some things, I'm maniacal !


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 23, 2020)

Blue is my favourite colour so I hope I get the blue, but I'm not going to go out of my way to reset for it, I usually leave that out otherwise it'd be too much to reset for lol


----------



## kkfenrir (Feb 23, 2020)

Originally I wasn't planning to - But if the _alleged info_ from loulou is correct, and the colour of your airport has some effect on the colour of select Nook miles items, I may just have to reset if I get a colour I don't gel with. :'3

I think my new preference would be Blue, or Red to match my apples :3


----------



## Jas (Feb 23, 2020)

i don't tend to reset and all the airports look good to me, so i think i'll take whatever i get! my favourite is the orange, though!


----------



## Holla (Mar 9, 2020)

All the colours look nice, but my Island’s theme is likely to have a lot of pink in it so it’ll be hard to go with something that doesn’t clash too much. Yellow might be ok if Pink isn’t an option.

- - - Post Merge - - -

All the colours look nice, but my Island?s theme is likely to have a lot of pink in it so it?ll be hard to go with something that doesn?t clash too much. Yellow might be ok if Pink isn?t an option.


----------



## Tobyjgv (Mar 9, 2020)

The color probably wouldn't affect me, and I most likely won't be resetting based off of color, but if I could chose, I would love some sort of green, as it would help match with the theme I want to go for (foresty/whimsical)!


----------



## FaerieRose (Mar 9, 2020)

inkogeki said:


> Originally I wasn't planning to - But if the _alleged info_ from loulou is correct, and the colour of your airport has some effect on the colour of select Nook miles items, I may just have to reset if I get a colour I don't gel with. :'3



If this is true, then I need either yellow or teal.


----------



## coffee biscuit (Mar 9, 2020)

Bleh, I was actually hoping this wouldn't be a thing again. I never liked resetting for the train station color in NL 
I think I will try to go for an orange airport (if orange is even an option) and orange fruit.. I hope RNG goes easy on me because I want to be able to actually play the game the day it comes out.

I wonder if we'll be able to repaint it or change the look of it like the town hall. I wish we knew q.q


----------



## MrBox (Mar 9, 2020)

Blue or Orange! These colors remind me of docks.


----------



## MorningStar (Mar 9, 2020)

I'd prefer blue, but green/teal would probably work for me too. Luckily, since we're in the plane before it lands and will be able to see our fruit/grass/plane colour in the little cutscene (I hope?) we can actually reset before we even land on the island, so resetting won't be too bad.

Unless of course you're going for specific villagers, but for me, I just want apples and a non-yellow/orange/red airport.


----------



## Mairmalade (Mar 9, 2020)

After nearly 300 resets in New Leaf, I'm not about the resetting for native fruit/colors/villagers life anymore. :c


----------



## Pokeking (Mar 9, 2020)

I just want a red airport because that it is my favorite color.


----------



## Hsn97 (Mar 9, 2020)

No, I?m not gonna reset for anything. I want this town to be like my very first AC town. There was something just so pure and innocent going into the game and just enjoying what you got. Before the time of hours worth of resetting to get the best map, right coloured, perfect fruit, popular villager. Im just gonna take what I?m given and roll with it.


----------



## Carina (Mar 9, 2020)

I won't reset for a certain airport colour, but the blue and red/orange options are my favourites. The green airport is a little bit to bright for my taste.


----------



## ChaosKitten (Mar 9, 2020)

Teal, as it's my favorite colour and I was very excited when it was discovered as an airport colour!

If teal is a custom-only colour down the road (if we can remodel the airport) then I will try for Blue or Yellow, to match the Dodo colours.  I imagine we'd be stuck with the default airport for some time so picking an appealing starting colour is still important, imho.

Luckily my reset requirements list is fairly small so I'm hoping to be able to play on launch day, haha.


----------

